
Ask HN: Your favorite TED Talks to help me prep for mine - kreeWall
Hi everyone! I&#x27;ve been selected to give a TEDx talk about the gender gap in technology and about how I, while working with a nonprofit, am working on closing this gender gap. Please help me by: 1. Sharing your favorite TED talks 2. Sharing your least favorite TED talks, or ones that weren&#x27;t done in the best way. 3. Sharing any research&#x2F;resources you might have for information about the tech gender gap, or any books you might recommend I read!
======
7ruth
Check this list out:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Yv_9nDl4ocIZR0GXU3OZ...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Yv_9nDl4ocIZR0GXU3OZuBaXxER1blfwR_XHvklPpEM/edit?hl=en&hl=en)

They used to have a ratings column, but it doesn't look like its there anymore
: /

~~~
7ruth
When ratings column was there, as far as I remember this was the higher rated
talk:
[https://www.ted.com/talks/ken_robinson_says_schools_kill_cre...](https://www.ted.com/talks/ken_robinson_says_schools_kill_creativity?language=en)

And the lowest rated one, I cant find it, but the presenter made a put with
word "shit" in it or something like that and kept repeating to get a few more
laughs out of the crowd, but he kept doing it (4-5 times in a span of 4 min),
he stopped when Chris Andreson lost it and spoke up from the audience saying
he won't ever present on that stage again.

------
Taraks
Favorite Ted talk:
[https://youtu.be/ORp3q1Oaezw](https://youtu.be/ORp3q1Oaezw)

Good luck with your Ted talk!

